# Would you do this?



## Brandman (May 12, 2012)

Right now in my camera kit I have a 7d, 50 1.8, 28-135 3.5-5.6, and 70-200 2.8L IS II. What I am thinking about doing is selling my 7d and the 70-200 to get 5d mark iii, what do you think?


----------



## table1349 (May 12, 2012)

Why?


----------



## Mach0 (May 12, 2012)

Brandman said:
			
		

> Right now in my camera kit I have a 7d, 50 1.8, 28-135 3.5-5.6, and 70-200 2.8L IS II. What I am thinking about doing is selling my 7d and the 70-200 to get 5d mark iii, what do you think?



No.


----------



## DorkSterr (May 12, 2012)

5DMIII is too godly!....No I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Josh66 (May 12, 2012)

If upgrading the body means getting rid of the only 'good' glass you have, I would pass.  Buy a new lens instead.


----------



## Mach0 (May 12, 2012)

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> If upgrading the body means getting rid of the only 'good' glass you have, I would pass.  Buy a new lens instead.



X2. Ditch the 28-135 and get the 24-70. You'd be set with the 24-70, 70-200.


----------



## Buckster (May 12, 2012)

I personally would not do it.

What is the 7D lacking that you feel you need, that's holding you back, that the 5DMKIII will provide?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 12, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Why?





IT







'S

THE MIND
​


----------



## Brandman (May 12, 2012)

yeah the general consensus is not to just a thought i had in my mind today. the only think i feel im missing out on is full frame. trust me i really dont want to get rid of my 70-200, i love that lens. it has barely come off my camera. i guess my curiosity was how important did people feel full frame was. thanks for the replies


----------



## AndySplash (May 19, 2012)

Brandman said:
			
		

> Right now in my camera kit I have a 7d, 50 1.8, 28-135 3.5-5.6, and 70-200 2.8L IS II. What I am thinking about doing is selling my 7d and the 70-200 to get 5d mark iii, what do you think?



Keep the 7D and use the 70-200 on it to give you that extra reach and buy the 5D for landscape and portraiture work. That's what I would do


----------



## usayit (May 19, 2012)

Do it!!!!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Then you'll learn how to appreciate good glass....


----------



## jaomul (May 21, 2012)

Gave a 5d iii a quick test run the other day and loved it but when you balance cost over gain it doesn't seem to add up. I would say without doubt the 70-200 on your 7d would give better shots than the 5d iii with that 28-135, obviously they are different purpose lenses but you get my point. The 28-135mm was my first lens and it made me disappointed I bought a DSLR but maybe mine wasn't a good one. I later traded it.I have some similar gear to you and considered full frame also. I would in your position consider a 5dc, and a 24-105 f/4 and ditch the 28-135mm. A 24 start on a 5d would allow you fit so much in compared to a 28mm starting point on the 7d. It could be a win win with ff and relative wide angle covered while still having sports camera ability and the reassurance of a back up camera. Just an opinion of course


----------



## Jaemie (May 21, 2012)

I don't see the value in this trade.


----------

